# Bank of Ireland redress



## Minners (14 Dec 2017)

Hi did anyone get a redress letter from the bank of Ireland with redress today ? I only found out two weeks ago I was denied a tracker in my redress letter it only goes from 2010 to 2017 but I have my mortgage since 2003 fixed in 2004 for 2 years then not offered tracker when we came off fixed what I can’t understand is why is it only from 2010 ? Anyone help


----------



## maunie (14 Dec 2017)

Not able to help but I would advise you get legal advise as I feel you should get redress before 2010


----------



## Debbie80 (14 Dec 2017)

I got mine today. It was from Jan 2009 when I came off the fixed rate. You need to find out why the have taken this as the date.


----------

